# 14" Non-stick fry pan for induction?



## RubbishCook (Oct 2, 2016)

I am looking to replace my 29cm (11.5") Demeyere Thermolon Granite Control Induction fry pans and I am having trouble finding something of a similar quality in a large 14" or bigger size. I would prefer a ceramic coating but it is quite difficult to find so I am okay with teflon.

The closest thing I have found is a Chinese-made Zwilling 14" 3 ply with a ceramic coating (I think it is the same as used on my Demeyere pans). The Demeyere I am replacing is my go-to pan (I actually have two of them) so will I notice a huge difference in quality? My Demeyere pans are 7 ply. 

I have looked at 3ply All-Clad but their 14" non-stick model seems to have bad reviews. I have also considered the 5 ply 36cm De Buyer Choc non-stick pans but the induction-suitable ones are difficult to find...I found one on a European site but the shipping was a bit much....67 EURO shipping on a 120 EURO pan. If someone is familiar with their non-stick pans lets me know.

If anyone has suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. Budget is up $350. I do not want carbon steel or cast iron...it needs to have a coating.


----------



## robzilla (Oct 2, 2016)

Scanpan Classic, ceramic titanium coating. They are light-years better than any other nonstick I have used.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 2, 2016)

robzilla said:


> Scanpan Classic, ceramic titanium coating. They are light-years better than any other nonstick I have used.



I saw that line but unfortunately it says "not induction compatible" on the product page. Their induction-compatible lines don't have a pan larger than 32cm.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod.../?pkey=cfry-pans-skillets&&cfry-pans-skillets

This is a bit smaller than I want but it might work as the interior looks spacious. Anyone use Berndes pans before? I've never heard of them.


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2016)

Swiss Diamond (best n/s ever) offers a 12.5 induction fry pan and saute pan.

https://www.swissdiamond.com/products/category/fry-pans


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 2, 2016)

The Swiss Diamond is the best so for in terms of base diameter (from what I can see anyway, since All Clad and Zwilling don't give you that dimension). 

If I want maximum cooking volume should I opt for a saute pan? Demeyere's 11" saute pan has an 11" base...unfortunately they don't offer a nonstick version.


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2016)

The saute will give you about an inch more effective bottom than the sloped skillet. As you have found, pan size is measured at the top. 

FWIW, I don't use n/s for anything that large. Eggs and fish. Occasional cheese sauce. Shopping for 14" AND n/s AND induction capable,, limits your choice a lot. If you can get past the n/s part, a small braiser may suit you well. Think Volrath and Wasserstrom.

The All Clad reviews that say their n/s sucks reflect my experience. Zwilling is worse.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 2, 2016)

The Thermolon granite coating which is used by Demeyere, Zwilling and I believe made by the Belgian company Greenpan is not non-stick like teflon. It's not suitable for eggs (except for maybe the first few uses) but I find that for meat it does work very well compared to regular stainless. I have been using my Demeyere Thermolon granite regularly for three years and meat sticks less and what does stick is much easier to clean off.

Interestingly the 32cm Swiss Diamond Saute pan has the same useable space as the 32cm fry pan.

A braiser is a good idea...Staub makes a 15.5 inch one for paella but I don't like cast iron and induction together.

I am going to try the 14" Zwilling ...if the cooking surface is large than the Swiss Diamond 32cm and it is built okay then I will just keep it.


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's a pic of it - well actually it's little brother. Not sure which part is green.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Casaluz (Oct 3, 2016)

I own one of the All-Clad 14" and We are very happy with it (my wife absolutely loves it) however, there seems to be two versions of non stick in All-clad. The non stick version that comes with the d5 french skillets was very dissapointing. We had to replace the pan after 1 year. Eventually we switched to the 3 ply, non stick large skillet version and the coating is different and much better quality than the one in the d5 pans. It is ver similar to the Mauviel non stick pan, which we also own and love, although the Mauviel is smaller. You will obviously find a difference in weight with the Demeyere, however, it might be worth checking it in a store and then buy it from kitchen Universe or similar websites. As I said, after the bad experience with the D5s, we love the 3ply version or the Mauviel, but Mauviel does not have anything bigger than 11" that I know off.


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 3, 2016)

Check out the le cresuet forged non stick pans. Best non stick pan I have owned.


----------



## TheVincenzo (Oct 3, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> A braiser is a good idea...Staub makes a 15.5 inch one for paella but I don't like cast iron and induction together.



Why don't you like cast iron and induction together? I don't have an induction range, so I have never researched it.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 4, 2016)

daveb said:


> Here's a pic of it - well actually it's little brother. Not sure which part is green.
> :thumbdown:



How long have you had this pan? That looks bad to me and I suspect that the coating will wear out eventually. My housekeeper put a small Demeyere Themolon pan in the dishwasher and for whatever reason it seemed to cause it to chip in a few places around the rim. Demeyere replaced the pan for free under warranty...I had called to ask if I could sand off the coating and use it as a regular stainless pan and they said I should just send it in for repair...pretty nice considering you are not supposed to use them in a dishwasher. 

I canceled the Zwilling pan and decided to try the 12.5" Swiss Diamond Prestige line frypan since the 5 ply is supposed to work well for induction and I can just use two pans instead of one if I really need it. For $170 it seems like a really nice pan...the equivalent Control Induction non-stick (Duraslide or Thermolon) Demeyere pan is well over $300...when I bought my Demeyere pans there wasn't really any competition but now with Demeyere Industry and this new Swiss Diamond Prestige line offering 5 ply for about half the price of the 7 ply it's an easier choice.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 4, 2016)

Casaluz said:


> I own one of the All-Clad 14" and We are very happy with it (my wife absolutely loves it) however, there seems to be two versions of non stick in All-clad. The non stick version that comes with the d5 french skillets was very dissapointing. We had to replace the pan after 1 year. Eventually we switched to the 3 ply, non stick large skillet version and the coating is different and much better quality than the one in the d5 pans. It is ver similar to the Mauviel non stick pan, which we also own and love, although the Mauviel is smaller. You will obviously find a difference in weight with the Demeyere, however, it might be worth checking it in a store and then buy it from kitchen Universe or similar websites. As I said, after the bad experience with the D5s, we love the 3ply version or the Mauviel, but Mauviel does not have anything bigger than 11" that I know off.



All-Clad makes a nice pan (although I find the handles uncomfortable). I saw their nonstick pans at William Sonoma and though the coating was similar to Demeyere's Duraslide but the reviews were surprisingly bad. I looked at Mauviel and I couldn't find what I wanted. I have one of their M steel pans that I like.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 4, 2016)

TheVincenzo said:


> Why don't you like cast iron and induction together? I don't have an induction range, so I have never researched it.



There are a few reasons but honestly it's personal preference as they certainly work fine together. 1)Induction works fast but you shouldn't heat cast iron quickly as there is a chance it will break. 2) Cast iron is really heavy and on a smooth glass surface it can scratch if you aren't careful. 3) Cast iron gets hot (including the handle) and it takes a long time to cool down.

I rather use something that I heat quickly, wont scratch the glass and has a handle that doesn't require and oven mitt or pot holder to handle. I like cast iron and I think if I have a gas stove again I will use my cast iron pots but on induction it just doesn't make sense for me.


----------



## TheVincenzo (Oct 5, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> There are a few reasons but honestly it's personal preference as they certainly work fine together. 1)Induction works fast but you shouldn't heat cast iron quickly as there is a chance it will break. 2) Cast iron is really heavy and on a smooth glass surface it can scratch if you aren't careful. 3) Cast iron gets hot (including the handle) and it takes a long time to cool down.
> 
> I rather use something that I heat quickly, wont scratch the glass and has a handle that doesn't require and oven mitt or pot holder to handle. I like cast iron and I think if I have a gas stove again I will use my cast iron pots but on induction it just doesn't make sense for me.



That all makes perfect sense, and I can't fault any of those reasons. Thank you.


----------



## Neens (Oct 6, 2016)

I have an 11" demeyere thermolon for a little over a year now and like it. Haven't had any problems. Mainly use it for eggs when it's both the wife and I eating. I'd like to get a smaller one for just one person but haven't been able to find their newer version.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 6, 2016)

To me, nonstick means disposable, so I personally don't go for any fancy non-stick pans. All I'm using now is a 8" Bialetti that I found by a garbage dumpster, and it's basically just for eggs. 

I'm not 100% sure but aren't there metal plates available for induction stovetops that let you use cast iron so it's not in direct contact with the glass top?


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 6, 2016)

Scanpan CTX user here. No 14" that I know of, but there is a 12+" one that is just fantastic.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 7, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> To me, nonstick means disposable, so I personally don't go for any fancy non-stick pans. All I'm using now is a 8" Bialetti that I found by a garbage dumpster, and it's basically just for eggs.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but aren't there metal plates available for induction stovetops that let you use cast iron so it's not in direct contact with the glass top?



I would not advocate buying cheap non stick. Any quality manufacturer will stand behind their product with a solid warranty. Calphalon. All clad. Scan pan.... Will take back any of their nonstick pans if they're scratched or the coating coming off.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 7, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> To me, nonstick means disposable, so I personally don't go for any fancy non-stick pans. All I'm using now is a 8" Bialetti that I found by a garbage dumpster, and it's basically just for eggs.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but aren't there metal plates available for induction stovetops that let you use cast iron so it's not in direct contact with the glass top?



When you use induction you can forget about using any cheap pans. They make metal disks but they are not efficient nor worth the extra effort. I have used a paper towel underneath cast iron and other pans and it prevents scratching but I still don't like the weight of it on a glass surface.

When my nonstick pans wear out I will be sure to leave then next to the dumpster for you.


----------



## Talim (Oct 7, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> When you use induction you can forget about using any cheap pans.



We have an induction at home and we use cheap pots and pans all the time. The stainless steel are usually tools of the trade stuff you can buy for cheap at Macy's. And for frying, I use the debuyer mineralB. Never really had the need for nonstick pans since the mineralB works for the most part. If I really had to use one then I just use a portable butane burner and use a cheap aluminum nonstick pan on it.


----------



## RubbishCook (Oct 8, 2016)

I received my Swiss Diamond Prestige Clad from Cutlery and More and I was not impressed with the condition of the pan...that handles were pitted and part of the coating and been rubbed...needless to say I am returning it. I am trying Berndes Vario Click Pearl Ceramic and Woll Nowo Titanium pans...in typical German fashion they are not clad but if they are anything like my Fissler Original Pro I think I will like them. I am really turning into a skillet monster over here...hope I don't end up going back to Demeyere. 



Talim said:


> We have an induction at home and we use cheap pots and pans all the time. The stainless steel are usually tools of the trade stuff you can buy for cheap at Macy's. And for frying, I use the debuyer mineralB. Never really had the need for nonstick pans since the mineralB works for the most part. If I really had to use one then I just use a portable butane burner and use a cheap aluminum nonstick pan on it.



I have the Mauviel version of the deBuyer Mineral B called M'Steel and seasoning is a PITA. I followed the instructions to a T and it did not go well for me. At some point I will sand it down and try again but no reason to fight technology when ceramic and of course Teflon are so much easier. I have already wasted enough time on this that I could have bought one of those $300+ Demeyere pans or Titanium Elite pans two-three times over lol...but I guess I enjoy this for some sick reason.


----------



## richard (Oct 17, 2016)

I cook mainly on induction for around 5 years now. Had a Zwilling but the coating doesn't last. Used infrequently and in half a year it's already no good. Got a replacement and same thing even though I took very good care I'd it.

What's working for me now is a Cuisinart multiclad pro nonstick. Good quality, reasonably priced, holding up very well.


----------

